# Copying (ripping) an opera DVD?



## Figaro78 (Aug 20, 2010)

The morality--not to mention the legality--of copying an opera DVD is a thorny question. Despite industry attempts to prevent it, there are many ways to "rip" a DVD on one's computer. There are conflicting claims on this subject, some saying that one may legally make a single copy for one's own use while others claim any copying is unlawful. Whatever the claim, it's awfully tempting to get that opera DVD from the library or DVD-by-mail company and copy it
despite the horrendous punishment threatened. What do you think?


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I've heard that making one copy for your own enjoyment is considered legal, however the lines are blurring. I make backup copies of the DVDs I've purchased in case I break any of them but that surely can't count.

On the other hand, many of the DVDs I've purchased I've heard of through youtube and if someone hadn't ripped their copy and uploaded it I would probably never have heard about it and bought my own copy...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Is this it:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

My _zweigropen_:

I don't think there's much doubt that one copy of a recording you own for personal use is both legally and morally acceptable. This is particularly true if you're rendering from a less-portable to a more-portable form.

If one starts loaning copies out, then we've left the area of "personal use," and the issue gets a little dodgier.

Brief excerpts on you-tube I view in a manner similar to quotations- a short snippet with acknowledgement of the source is morally defensible, I believe. [I make no claims concerning the _legal_ viability of trying this.]

Since performers gain little benefit from illegal copying (e.g.: copying a performance one didn't *purchase*), I believe that it's both legally AND morally wrong, and do not engage in the practice. I know there are those who claim that musicians benefit from 'exposure' by dissemination of illegal copies- but the decision as to whether free exposure is desireable or even sought after is something that should be left in the hands of the performers, not ripped away from them by making duplicates of copyrighted performances. Presumably, the musicians agreement to make a copyrighted recording constitutes the tacit position that they oppose free distribution of their efforts.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> My _zweigropen_:
> 
> I don't think there's much doubt that one copy of a recording you own for personal use is both legally and morally acceptable. This is particularly true if you're rendering from a less-portable to a more-portable form.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. I rip and encode every dvd I buy so I can throw it on a NAS and enjoy it anywhere in the house, and I can't imagine any rational opposition to this practice; but sharing it online is another matter.

I think that companies who oppose youtube clips are seriously shortsighted and are shooting themselves in the foot. I literally would never have gotten into opera without youtube's existence.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Since performers gain little benefit from illegal copying (e.g.: copying a performance one didn't *purchase*), I believe that it's both legally AND morally wrong, and do not engage in the practice. I know there are those who claim that musicians benefit from 'exposure' by dissemination of illegal copies- but the decision as to whether free exposure is desireable or even sought after is something that should be left in the hands of the performers, not ripped away from them by making duplicates of copyrighted performances. Presumably, the musicians agreement to make a copyrighted recording constitutes the tacit position that they oppose free distribution of their efforts.


How much do the actual peformers (as opposed to the music companies) actually make from sales of their DVD performances?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Hrm, so a slightly greyer area: I was able to pick up a region 2 dvd of Pelleas et Melisande for about half the price that a region 1 would have cost. Ripped it, then re-burned it as a region-free dvd and voila, I have an inexpensive version that plays on any dvd player. Kosher or no?


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

rgz said:


> Hrm, so a slightly greyer area: I was able to pick up a region 2 dvd of Pelleas et Melisande for about half the price that a region 1 would have cost. Ripped it, then re-burned it as a region-free dvd and voila, I have an inexpensive version that plays on any dvd player. Kosher or no?


I don't see anything wrong with that; even if you bought it for half the price it doesn't matter as long as you bought it legally.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Hrm, so a slightly greyer area: I was able to pick up a region 2 dvd of Pelleas et Melisande for about half the price that a region 1 would have cost. Ripped it, then re-burned it as a region-free dvd and voila, I have an inexpensive version that plays on any dvd player. Kosher or no?


I think what you did is definitely kosher, since it is perfectly legal to buy a region-free DVD player (they are just more expensive) and you did buy the original DVD, you just found a way to play it in your own equipment since you don't own a region-free player. By the way, there are ways to change the programming in your DVD player to make it a region-free one. You can do it for many models, not all, though. I have no expertise in this area but in the past I have done it to one of my DVD players, following to the letter extensive instructions I found online. It wasn't easy (the instructions are really extensive) but it worked.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> ...By the way, there are ways to change the programming in your DVD player to make it a region-free one. You can do it for many models, not all, though. I have no expertise in this area but in the past I have done it to one of my DVD players, following to the letter extensive instructions I found online. It wasn't easy (the instructions are really extensive) but it worked.


My DVD recorder/player is one of those you can't change to region-free 

I can play any region on my laptop though - could I play it through my TV?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> My DVD recorder/player is one of those you can't change to region-free
> 
> I can play any region on my laptop though - could I play it through my TV?


Yes you just need a cable. Ask your local computer shop. But be sure to tell them your TV model and how old it is. Is it HD compatible?

Then you will need speakers for your laptop, or use good headphones.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes you just need a cable. Ask your local computer shop. But be sure to tell them your TV model and how old it is. Is it HD compatible?
> 
> Then you will need speakers for your laptop, or use good headphones.


Not very tech-minded but that's useful to know. My TV isn't HD compatible but it's quite old now so I'll be replacing it soon.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Not very tech-minded but that's useful to know. My TV isn't HD compatible but it's quite old now so I'll be replacing it soon.


Neither am I but I managed this one. I took the cable into the TV shop and got them to show me where to plug it in on a similar model.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

If your TV is very old you may not have a PC monitor function. But if you are planning to upgrade it, pretty much all current models do, and you'll be able to watch the image from your laptop on your TV, like others said, you just need a cable. And while you will be able to send the sound to your TV too, it's often just analogic sound through RCA cables, you'd be better off, like others said, hooking up your laptop to good speakers.


----------

